# SubLocation field



## Helton (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all,

What´s the purpose of the Sublocation field in the Metadata´s Location  subgroup ?

Thanks,

Helton


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's the old IPTC location field with a slightly different name - so http://www.dpbestflow.org/metadata/iptc#location

John


----------



## Helton (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks John,

Helton


----------

